# Alluvial gold dust melt



## gastone (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello to all refiners,i am new at the forum and im very pleased to have the opportunity to discuss with all of you.
So i would like some information if its possible.

1)what is alluvial dust?
2)how you melt this thing?(do you add borax for example-melting point)
3)what purity of gold you can find in alluvial gold dust?

thanks for your time


----------



## etack (Jan 22, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=alluvial+dust&oq=alluvial+dust&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

If your not a spammer than you will want to read on the web about it.
Eric


----------



## gastone (Jan 22, 2013)

i have checked iin google, but what is writen is very generall information


----------



## galenrog (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. A few questions of my own are in order before I can help you to any degree.

Are you involved in mining for gold in alluvial deposits? If so, in what country or state is the mine located? If not, is someone offering you gold dust for refining?

If you are seeking to sell something on this forum, please post at the For Sale section of the forum.


----------



## gastone (Jan 24, 2013)

No my friend im just a hobbist in refining section and i have this question


----------



## galenrog (Jan 24, 2013)

Most of my smelting is of what you are calling alluvial gold. The smaller it is, the more difficult it is to separate using traditional gravity methods, which is why I use commercially available fluxes that I modify to account for the impurities in the concentrates. Once I have separated the gold, which typically is still alloyed with a bit of silver or copper, then it can be refined using methods found throughout this forum. I need more details to determine what specific advice you may need. A broad query about melting alluvial gold tells me nothing about your separation methods, samples, assays, and a host of other information you need to pass along to get the information you seek.

Also, the reason I ask where you are located is at least twofold. Depending on you location, some materials may be easier or harder to obtain, meaning you may have to adjust your plans accordingly. Location can also also tell forum members who may be inclined to personally assist to offer their assistance.


----------



## gastone (Jan 24, 2013)

So the substances of alluvial gold dust is mud with smashed rocks and the precious metals together.My question is how you seperate it to see how much gold scrap is inside? Using mercury for example or just simple melt it and add borax.
Also is there any danger to find arsenic in the dust?

thank you in advance


----------



## galenrog (Jan 24, 2013)

Now I know a bit more of what you are trying to accomplish. If I understand correctly you are attempting to recover gold from what I know as placer deposits. 

Your primary recovery methods will all involve first screening out all larger gravels and other debris. How this is done will depend on what equipment you have access to. A simple hand held screen for a one man show on the cheap is a start. Larger operations need larger equipment. Derockers with nugget traps are not unusual in my part of Oregon for some moderate operations.

Once larger material is removed we need to focus on recovery methods. The most basic is the pan. Worldwide there are dozens if not hundreds of styles and designs. Choose what you believe is best out of what is available to you.

Sluices are also very important. Depending on particular type, you can use either in or out of water.

I would also implore you to look at and join at least a few of the dozens of gold mining forums around the globe. You will likely get more information and assistance from them.


----------

